# Amphibians



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jul 2005)

I am curious why this is something we don't capitalize on both for maritime patrol, SAR and transport duties? We are one of the few countries that manufacture them so the expertise is there. Thoughts?


----------



## Britney Spears (23 Jul 2005)

<a href=http://www.g2mil.com/c130seaplane.htm>Yes</a>, CL-130 Amphibians flying from Canada, refueling at sea from navy replenishment ships en-route, carrying amphibious LAVs that can roll right off the plane and into action, and picking up wounded to return to medical ships out to sea after the beach is secured sounds good. GO Canadian Airborn Armoured Marines!

(OK, we might need a couple more things for that plan to work)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jul 2005)

LOL I take it you don't like it?


----------



## Britney Spears (23 Jul 2005)

Why not? It all sounds quite reasonable to me. Of course our army will never be large enough to make such a force effective, only the US can do that, but seaplanes in general I think are a great idea.

Also we can refuel and replenish seaplanes with our shiny new subs. How cool is that?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jul 2005)

> Also we can refuel and replenish seaplanes with our shiny new subs. How cool is that?



hmmmm why not, it was done during WW2.


----------



## Britney Spears (23 Jul 2005)

So it's decided then. The new budget surplus will go towards a fleet of CL-130 amphibious transports to replace existing Hercs, with 2 or 4 on each coast for SAR. Interfaces will be installed for navy ships to refuel and replensish seaplanes at sea, and train to do so from large commandeered civvie freighters parked far off the coast if need be. The army will train for resupply from water and  accquire an amphibious armoured vehicle that can deploy directly from the back of the SeaHerc. Power projection capabilitites instantly multiplied.

Whew! that was easy.... I imagine my LCmdr's course will be a mere formality/write off at this point.....


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jul 2005)

A modified seaplane tender will be your first command


----------

